# FS: Aquarium equipment - reduced



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Hagen Flora-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube (Brand New - Never used) 30" or 74.22 cm 25W. - $9

2. Brand new powerhead for 15 gallon tank. ($8)

3. one bottle of Humic and TAnnic Acide Extract(Kent Botannica for all planted aquarium) Don't really know what it is for ($2).

4. One Siphon ($1)

5 Wood with Moss (Wood size 30 x 11 x 9 cm) = $7

6. One bucket of large rocks and pebbles ($3.00)

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

can u show a better pic of the rocks and maybe give me an idea on how big they r...please


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

See pic.

I also have a Fossilized looking rock for sale ($5)

Thanks

Wayne.



Claudia said:


> can u show a better pic of the rocks and maybe give me an idea on how big they r...please


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone?

They are still available.

Thanks

Wayne.



waynet said:


> 1. Hagen Flora-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube (Brand New - Never used) 30" or 74.22 cm 25W. - $9
> 
> 2. Brand new powerhead for 15 gallon tank. ($8)
> 
> ...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'll take the wood with the moss....I might be able to come out tomorrow...but not sure...


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

"waynet has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

CLEAR YO MAILBOX


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Cleared.



smash said:


> "waynet has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> CLEAR YO MAILBOX


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Final Sale Price for the equipment.*

Final Sale price.



waynet said:


> 1. Hagen Flora-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube (Brand New - Never used) 30" or 74.22 cm 25W. - $7
> 
> 2. Brand new powerhead for 15 gallon tank. ($7)
> 
> ...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'll take the wood with moss....outta curiousity what size is the siphon???


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

What is still available:

1. Hagen Flora-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube (Brand New - Never used) 30" or 74.22 cm 25W. - $7

2. Brand new powerhead for 15 gallon tank. ($7)

3. One bucket of large rocks and pebbles ($3.00)

4. One fossilized looking rock - $5.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Still Available: Price Reduced further.



waynet said:


> 1. Hagen Flora-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube (Brand New - Never used) 30" or 74.22 cm 25W. - $5
> 
> 2. Brand new powerhead for 15 gallon tank. ($5)
> 
> ...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone interested.

I still have the items.

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone? Everything still here.

Thanks

Wayne


----------

